# Client proofing websites



## CHRISMDAY (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been looking for a good service for photo proofing the clients I am unable to do this in person with.  I have a few labs I use so online ordering doesn't matter to me.  Main features I'm looking for would be marking as a pick/favorite, commenting, mobile/tablet support (no flash), able to submit the favorites or add a list of files to a cart so I can reference them (file names) on my local drive and submit my orders


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2013)

*Moved to the Business District.*


----------



## CCericola (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.picturespro.com/photo-cart/


----------

